# picture help....



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm going to try to post some of the pictures we already have on the computer, but I need someone to tell me how to go about doing it. I gave it a shot a few minutes ago, but didn't get anywhere.:frown: It can't be hard, but I am computer challenged! LOL!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you have them uploaded to the internet anywhere else like picasa, photobucket, flickr, facebook? It's much easier to post pictures here if you do use picture hosting of some kind.....


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

If you're downloading off your computer, you'll also need to make sure that the files aren't too big. Can you tell what size the pictures are that you want to download?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Do you have them uploaded to the internet anywhere else like picasa, photobucket, flickr, facebook? It's much easier to post pictures here if you do use picture hosting of some kind.....


Like Natalie said, it's MUCH easier if they're already hosted online...

Download and install Picasa
Picasa 3: Free download from Google

Then you can upload them to Picasaweb
http://picasaweb.google.com

From there you can grab a link to that picture and insert up to 4 per post...

Drop a note if you need a hand


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

O.K, I managed the picaso download(hooray)!:biggrin: I also managed to get two of our existing pictures on the computer to it. Now, I've tried for the last thirty minutes or so trying to get them to here. I'm stuck. *sigh*


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Bring up the picture in Picassa. 

Right click on it and choose the option that says something like,"copy image URL". 

THen come back to your thread here. 

Click the yellow button with the mountains and the sun on it. 

Paste your image URL in the popup box. 

Click ok and repeat a whole bunch of times. :wink:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks! Gonna try.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

One quick dumb question. The URL. Is that picture size, picture name.... I got it to that point, but then back to dumb 101. Sorry.:frown: LOL at myself right now!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What kind of computer do you have? PC or Mac? And what web browser do you use?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Its a pc, and google.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Also, when I right clicked the only thing that said "copy" was "copy in full" not to URL.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you use Internet explorer, firefox, chrome, safari to browse the Internet?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

internet explorer


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok...that helps a ton!

Right click on the picture. A box should open up. At the bottom of that box is "properties" go there. Another box should pop up. It will have the image URL there. Copy it.

Come back here and click on the photo icon (yellow box with mountains) and erase what's in there. Then paste the image URL. Hit ok.

Side note: Download google Chrome as your Internet browser (it's google's Internet browser...so just do a google search for "chrome") It's so much better than Internet explorer.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Natalie! I'm going to try it.


----------

